# Valrhona Opalys Ganache



## macaron_mamiz (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello,
I run a small macaron business from home and wanted to start using valrhona chocolate into my fillings. I have some experience working with chocolate but am new to using technological sugar in my recipes. I have a recipe for ganache using valrhona Opalys and the consistency after is sticky and gummy.

would anyone be willing to share their recipe with me or review my recipe and see if there needs to be tweaking?

I appreciate your feedback!

here is the recipe i used

130g Glucose
130g Trimoline 
520g Heavy Cream
1300g Opalys


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

My first thought would be to reduce either the glucose or trimoline, because too much of it will give you a gummy texture. The Opalys might be adding to the problem, but it's a high quality couverture so I don't think it would melt to a high viscosity.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Why are you adding anything to the ganache other than the cream and chocolate?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

fatcook said:


> Why are you adding anything to the ganache other than the cream and chocolate?


Glucose and trimoline increase stability and especially shelf life. In a filled item that is sold commercially, it's preferable to use it.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

fatcook said:


> Why are you adding anything to the ganache other than the cream and chocolate?


My thought too, macs are such short term products theres no need for extenders .
Come to think...I wouldn't use expensive choc either.


----------

